# Model: Adrianne Largent



## RMThompson (Nov 3, 2009)

REMOVED! 
C&C Welcome!


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 4, 2009)

She's quite pretty and knows how to model.
#1 I love the edit here. Very lusciously dark, great tones, even catchlights!
#2 Eh. Blown out and her head's cut off a bit. Not doing much for me.
#3 Don't care for this edit either, but that is just me.
#4 I like the angle and the edit; shadow from her hair distracts me though.
#5 Cute expression, looks like she just jacked your car! Wish her hand wasn't cut off at the wrist though.

:thumbsup: Great set.


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 4, 2009)

The first is the very best one! My favorite. Love the post work you have done. 
The second is  the weakess. Keep the good work, want to see more


----------



## NiKOnSLR (Nov 4, 2009)

Now thats some exotic pictures.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 4, 2009)

I meant to ask, is that a background you shot and dropped in or a wall?


----------



## FLASHPOINT* (Nov 4, 2009)

Hoooooott


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 4, 2009)

DELETED!


----------



## FLASHPOINT* (Nov 5, 2009)

She is hot. Wish I had someone like that to model.


----------



## beni_hung (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice! The very first one is my favorite. All of them are great, though! :thumbup:


----------



## Nihilation (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks like a BMW?


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 5, 2009)

FLASHPOINT* said:


> She is hot. Wish I had someone like that to model.


 
She wasn't free. Well to be fair we shot for a client first who paid us and then we did these for free afterwards, but I always say to people who want high quality models that a little money goes a long way!


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 5, 2009)

Nihilation said:


> Looks like a BMW?


Yup! Good call!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 5, 2009)

FLASHPOINT* said:


> She is hot. Wish I had someone like that to model.


 
www.modelmayhem.com

im sure you;ll do fine in the miami area


----------

